# Cat in a bag



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Pick me up, mom!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awwww, that sweet little face. I just love her. She looks like she's small like my little Pip. Pip is about 8 pounds....and probably should be about 6.5 but she has a middle aged gut, but she has the tiniest little ears, paws and tail. Is Leelu petite too?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So cute!! And what a darling face! Looks like an exotic cat of some description(??)


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh great photos, what a sweetie


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

LOL, Zuma!
Your kitty is similar to Maya. She loved to sleep and play in my grocery store bag, but it ripped eventually, and I tossed it out!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

She loves to sit in bags. She'll run in and out for a bit and then she sits up like this and starts meowing until I come, pick up the bag and walk around. Haha 

She looks small, everyone says what a small, slim cat but she's actually just over 10lbs. Heavy bones, like me. Lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG so cute! I laughed at the first pic and laughed even harder when I saw the second one. She's looking directly at the camera, so I feel like that meow is directed at me! How adorable is it that she wants you to pick her up in the bag!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What a Great picture! She's Adorable! What an expressive face!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Great photo Zuma! She is such a cutie!


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Love the pic. I have some bag lovers too. There was one on the floor after coming home from shopping and then a fight ensued as to who was going to sit in it. So had to take another one out.... They then lost interest. Cats .... you gotta love them.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Great photo annegirl! They're too funny. 

And thanks, I happen to think she's the most adorable thing ever. Lol


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is another bag lady. This is Beep, the "Silver Beast".


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha too cute!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

These are hilarious! Is it a coincidence that they're all tabbies?? Celia likes to sit in bags too. Unfortunately for her, I don't leave them on the floor, because she pooped in one once, and Mr. Casper peed in one. :|


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's Miss Peaches!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Aww! Adorable


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh she's such a cutie! Does Peaches let you pick up the bag with her in it? 

zuma, we need a video of you, Leelu, and the bag.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha yes, I do need a video of that!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Loving all your bagged kitties


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Great pic! Leedu has such an expressive face!... Beautiful markings too.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Sprite It's not just tabbies who are bag lovers. My avatar is a pic of my tuxie Mr Magoo(now playing over the bridge) doing his bag dwelling.
Loving the pics of Miss Peaches and Beep. I really do love kitties.


----------

